# Knight091 1st Case Mod



## Knight091 (May 4, 2013)

I am starting this topic on what I have done and will do on my case Mod. I think this is easier to post on this one topic than on a lot. 


My case the way it started out.










Did some painting....and then some more...






Mod as of now. 














What I am still waiting on for my mod. Come on Mail....





NZXT CB 8P-R 8-Pin Motherboard Premium Power Extension Cable (Red)

2 Red LED lights


----------



## Knight091 (May 6, 2013)

I painted the HDD drive bay doors. Letting them dry then will put them on. More on the way.


----------



## PatoRodrigues (May 6, 2013)

Looks really neat for your first case mod.

Keep it going!


----------



## Knight091 (May 6, 2013)

PatoRodrigues said:


> Looks really neat for your first case mod.
> 
> Keep it going!



Thanks. I just put on the HDD bay doors and will add the red lights and other stuff when it comes it this week. 









I have this back plate coming in this week and will paint it red as well..


----------



## Knight091 (May 12, 2013)

UPDATE..Got the lights in and still waiting on the side door from Cooler Master to come in with the side window in it.


----------



## MT Alex (May 12, 2013)

That looks pretty sharp all lit up.  Congrats


----------



## Knight091 (May 14, 2013)

So much better than cutting out my own window...Cooler Master had it in stock. Was 19.99...SOLD..


----------



## Knight091 (May 15, 2013)

Here is my case so far. I got the other GTX 690 in today..


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 15, 2013)

That's a nicer setup than I have seen in a while. Nice job I hope it runs as good as it looks


----------



## d1nky (May 15, 2013)

if i were you id keep the backplates black to match all the card, otherwise itll clash with the rest of the card. 

i need to get paid and still waiting on some stuff to arrive for mine.

yours is looking SWEEEETTTT!!


----------



## Knight091 (May 16, 2013)

New door from Cooler Master came in a few days ago. Think it looks way better than the normal door.


----------



## d1nky (May 16, 2013)

i like it! looks great!

when you going to cover up the gaps in the psu cable cover? some black acrylic would be nice in there!

mines about half way there.... takes time doesnt it!


----------



## Knight091 (May 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i like it! looks great!
> 
> when you going to cover up the gaps in the psu cable cover? some black acrylic would be nice in there!
> 
> mines about half way there.... takes time doesnt it!



I am still thinking of what to do. I am also thinking of water cooling both cards and the CPU with my own water cooling loops. I had two loops in my old computer. I have the rads and cpu block. I will need to get two GTX 690 blocks and two new pumps as well another water rez. I have one that will hold the water for both cards just need a new one for the CPU. I will also get a block to cool the CPU power regulators. With my CPU running at 5GHZ it will need it with no CPU fan blowing on it.


----------



## d1nky (May 16, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I am still thinking of what to do. I am also thinking of water cooling both cards and the CPU with my own water cooling loops. I had two loops in my old computer. I have the rads and cpu block. I will need to get two GTX 690 blocks and two new pumps as well another water rez. I have one that will hold the water for both cards just need a new one for the CPU. I will also get a block to cool the CPU power regulators. With my CPU running at 5GHZ it will need it with no CPU fan blowing on it.



that would look pretty good! keep pics coming, more the merrier!


----------



## de.das.dude (May 16, 2013)

lookin nice! might steal your wire hiding idea


----------



## Knight091 (May 16, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> lookin nice! might steal your wire hiding idea



Ya it seams that my idea about that people like. It just made since when I had no point for it but still wanted to use it in some way. I am going to get light black plastic and put it in the holes and then the light will glow through it and look cool...


----------



## de.das.dude (May 16, 2013)

that'd be a good idea.


----------



## Knight091 (May 17, 2013)

I want to water cool both GTX 690s. I have two 3 fan rads from my old computer. I am trying to figure out how to put them in the case. One will cool the CPU the other will cool the cards. Two loops. I know one will fit were I have the Corsair rad now with no problem. The problem is I have no idea were to put the 2nd rad.


Here is the GTX 690 cooling I have picked out so far. 

XSPC Razor GTX 690 - Full Cover VGA Water-Block with Multiport Connector

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=34761:a2413ec698dad7d739f2174f2aa97a08

XSPC Razor SLI Flow Bridge (4-Slot)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37491


----------



## d1nky (May 17, 2013)

this may sound a bit weird, i dont know much on water cooling but couldnt you double two rads up?

id have them layered so that fans were in the middle. and on the sides. fans-rad-fans-rad

if not then you may have to see if they fit across the top in line, where you dvd drive is. or mod the front and have it vertical


----------



## Knight091 (May 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> this may sound a bit weird, i dont know much on water cooling but couldnt you double two rads up?
> 
> id have them layered so that fans were in the middle. and on the sides. fans-rad-fans-rad
> 
> if not then you may have to see if they fit across the top in line, where you dvd drive is. or mod the front and have it vertical



I could do that but I think with fan-rad-fan-rad would be to think and end up hitting the mother board etc. I am trying to look up mods for water cooling for haf 932..... any help with that would be nice. Thanks


----------



## d1nky (May 17, 2013)

google images haf 932.

theres loads of mods. i like the two rads on the side panel, looks great

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...ms%2Ftm.aspx%3Fm%3D200522%26mpage%3D1;800;533


----------



## Knight091 (May 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> google images haf 932.
> 
> theres loads of mods. i like the two rads on the side panel, looks great
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...ms%2Ftm.aspx%3Fm%3D200522%26mpage%3D1;800;533



Ya but I have the door with the window and all now.


----------



## d1nky (May 17, 2013)

yeaaa.... funny how mods go to plan?! loooooooool


----------



## Knight091 (May 17, 2013)

I found a bad ass build but ya will be a lot of moding....that is ok. I will have to get a 2 fan rad. 


http://www.overclock.net/t/1187452/project-the-anti-wife-device-my-first-watercool-build


----------



## d1nky (May 17, 2013)

looks good, if it were me id mount that bottom rad on an angle so it werent so flat. then  ya got space under it i.e ssds and whatever. 

grr i wish i could buy a custom loop right now!!


----------



## Knight091 (May 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> looks good, if it were me id mount that bottom rad on an angle so it werent so flat. then  ya got space under it i.e ssds and whatever.
> 
> grr i wish i could buy a custom loop right now!!



I have been looking at my case and taking reading of things and come up with this plan. Tell me what everyone thinks and changes I need to make like fittings etc. I am also trying to rout the cpu tubing behind the board etc to make it look better.Thanks





Here are some of the parts so far for this build. 

*XSPC Acrylic Dual 5.25” Reservoir/Pump Combo with Two Laing DDC*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=36962:4f598adb08ceda3c787cdbb3dd1c0c75

*XSPC Razor GTX 690 - Full Cover VGA Water-Block with Multiport Connector
*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=34761:15fe6ace17e179ad56d6c23f6168567e

*XSPC Razor SLI Flow Bridge (4-Slot)*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37491

*Black Ice® GT Stealth 360 XFlow Highest Performance Radiator - Ferrari Red*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=35114:2682786e3ad736be958a29a0c0080eb2

*XSPC High Flex Hose 1/2″ ID, 3/4″ OD (19/12.7mm) - Black*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34226

I already have the CPU block. I also have the fan that will be on the gpu rad.


----------



## MT Alex (May 18, 2013)

I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer, but you have $2000 worth of graphics cards in a cheaper case that isn't meant to hold what you want.  They deserve something better that will last you through many builds and is more versatile for watercooling.   Most newer designs will server you better.  Sorry for that, but it's how I see things.


----------



## Knight091 (May 18, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer, but you have $2000 worth of graphics cards in a cheaper case that isn't meant to hold what you want.  They deserve something better that will last you through many builds and is more versatile for watercooling.   Most newer designs will server you better.  Sorry for that, but it's how I see things.



I have had so many computers and cases etc in the past. I mean look I worked IT at my college...computers out our..well fill in the blank..... I love a challenge with case moding. Getting a new case every 3-4 years is my norm as well with computers. I am a game artist and computers are a tool for me so I update often.


----------



## Knight091 (May 18, 2013)

Lets try this once more...

I have been looking at my case and taking reading of things and come up with this plan. Tell me what everyone thinks and changes I need to make like fittings etc. I am also trying to rout the cpu tubing behind the board etc to make it look better.Thanks





Here are some of the parts so far for this build. 

*XSPC Acrylic Dual 5.25” Reservoir/Pump Combo with Two Laing DDC*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=36962:4f598adb08ceda3c787cdbb3dd1c0c75

*XSPC Razor GTX 690 - Full Cover VGA Water-Block with Multiport Connector
*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=34761:15fe6ace17e179ad56d6c23f6168567e

*XSPC Razor SLI Flow Bridge (4-Slot)*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37491

*Black Ice® GT Stealth 360 XFlow Highest Performance Radiator - Ferrari Red*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=35114:2682786e3ad736be958a29a0c0080eb2

*XSPC High Flex Hose 1/2″ ID, 3/4″ OD (19/12.7mm) - Black*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34226

I already have the CPU block. I also have the fan that will be on the gpu rad.


----------



## d1nky (May 18, 2013)

instead of routing behind the board couldn't you drill holes in the opposite side and route in and out. 

im trying to think outside the box as a mod should be slightly different to others.


----------



## nleksan (May 18, 2013)

Please, don't do 2 separate loops, you'll only get worse temps!  Having a single loop is always better, unless there are space issues or case design problems that prevent it.  That's not the case with the HAF-X.

By having 1 loop, you have 2x the volume of water over each part and 2x the surface area in terms of radiator space cooling that water; also, you will NEVER have your CPU and GPU('s) both 100% loaded outside of a stress testing, it simply doesn't happen.  That means that 99.999% of the time, you're wasting a LOT of cooling power.

If you're new to water cooling, I understand why separate loops "makes sense", but if you dig deeper (I'm a Biochemical Engineer and Psychopharmacologist, BTW, so Fluid Dynamics is something I've had to study WAY too much!), you'll find that what seems logical is actually not so....


----------



## Knight091 (May 28, 2013)

The computer as of now. I am going to install the 4 red LEDs in the GPU blocks tonight and make them glow. I am also going to make the wires cleaner and other things. Your thoughts?


----------



## cadaveca (May 28, 2013)

My thoughts? 


Man, is that ever going to be a pain to drain!


Otherwise, looks pretty damn good, nice job of pulling the theme all together.


----------



## d1nky (May 28, 2013)

kind of reminds me of notierts rog project. and that beast of a rad out the back WOW!

what you going to do about the psu and cables?

great first time mod tho


----------



## Knight091 (May 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> kind of reminds me of notierts rog project. and that beast of a rad out the back WOW!
> 
> what you going to do about the psu and cables?
> 
> great first time mod tho



I am going to make a red cover to hid them. It will be made just for that place. I am going to paint the blue ray drive cover red so it does not clash with my colors. I am also thinking foother things I can do. Any ideas?


----------



## d1nky (May 28, 2013)

I just zoomed in to ya pics lol


urmm im not familiar with watercooling but maybe better looking hose fittings

sleeve some of the cables that are showing, not psu ones but the red/yellow one that's on display (if it cant be hidden)

whenever I do my build I keep polish and a rag next to me so I get the components shiny 

good idea spraying the dvd drive. id do it all black if it were me, actually I removed it all together lol

maybe some backlit lighting, that would make it sooo much better. red lights behind the mobo

maybe when ya box in the psu copy the stripes on to the metal or plastic, id cover the pump and have a cut out with grommet for the hose.  just found this on google


----------



## Knight091 (May 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I just zoomed in to ya pics lol
> 
> 
> urmm im not familiar with watercooling but maybe better looking hose fittings
> ...



Here is the idea I have so far. What you guys think? Pick one the difference is the fan cooling or the went cooling. 




*Also plase vote on my computer... Thanks

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3625.html​*


----------



## d1nky (May 29, 2013)

if it were me id have the fanless one, that space would be a great place to mount a couple ssd's


----------



## Knight091 (May 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> if it were me id have the fanless one, that space would be a great place to mount a couple ssd's



I had the same idea lol. Here is my ideas. Pick the SLI bridge that you think should be made. That goes for everyone.


----------



## d1nky (May 30, 2013)

far left (concepts)

Looks more grown up, and ya don't want too much red


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 8, 2013)

Any one on this topic please go to this topic. 

Take a look at this. Need your help.. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185271


----------

